# Feral Flying Pigs in stock!



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Just got an email from Podman Cigars indicating they have FFP boxes in stock. I've never used this company, but somehow landed on their email list. Regardless, they are in stock and priced $145 a box with free shipping. Get 'em while they've got 'em. Good luck all!

Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig - PodMan Cigars

EDIT: They're gone. Lasted 3 minutes.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry but this item is currently unavailable.

Please check back at a later stage.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Sorry but this item is currently unavailable.
> 
> Please check back at a later stage.


Thanks Jeff. I literally posted this within a minute of receiving the email. Guess they only had a few boxes...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Tim's an awesome guy though, don't ever hesitate to order from him!


----------



## DeadMoney (Jul 22, 2012)

That didn't take long!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Tim's an awesome guy though, don't ever hesitate to order from him!


Is he affiliated with any other company? I'm trying to determine how I got on the email list (not that it's a bad thing). Maybe I signed up one night after I was deep into a bottle of bourbon...:drinking::dunno:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

They are worth the hype, I'm glad someone scored!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

mrj205 said:


> Is he affiliated with any other company? I'm trying to determine how I got on the email list (not that it's a bad thing). Maybe I signed up one night after I was deep into a bottle of bourbon...:drinking::dunno:


Cory,
WAY back in the day my orders from Tim came with a return address for Cuban Crafters. Mystery solved?  And like Derek said Tim is just a fantastic gentleman to deal with. He is my go to guy!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks Christopher!


----------



## rmduane (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey guys, is this stick worth $18 a stick. There is a shop I always stop by weekly that has them and nobody has touched them. Probably the price. If its that good I will grab a few. Should I?


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

rmduane said:


> Hey guys, is this stick worth $18 a stick. There is a shop I always stop by weekly that has them and nobody has touched them. Probably the price. If its that good I will grab a few. Should I?


I love them. Definitely worth grabbing one to see what they're about and if they're your cup of tea


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

I paid $25 for mine and it was still worth it. Now I'd pay that much a stick for a whole box if I can get my hands on one. 

If you haven't had one yet, it's worth the money for a taste.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

SHagopian said:


> I paid $25 for mine and it was still worth it. Now I'd pay that much a stick for a whole box if I can get my hands on one.
> 
> If you haven't had one yet, it's worth the money for a taste.


I see you ended up making it over to Hollywood smokes, there's a few drew estates events in the area over the next month you might find boxes there. I'd keep your eyes peeled online I just grabbed 
my first 3 for 13.50


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

I did make it out there. He also ended up having this ash tray i really wanted and was looking everywhere for. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rmduane (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, my arm has been twisted. Stopping at that shop 1st thing in morning. Whatever is there I'm grabbing. Will report back with results.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

SHagopian said:


> I did make it out there. He also ended up having this ash tray i really wanted and was looking everywhere for.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


No problem, I will probably break down and go grab one on the weekend at that price point I just got my shipment and I guess the vendor was out so they sent me my order without the pigs, no email just an updated bill in the box that said "out of stock please re order" which is great because the other 4 cigars I ordered were only so that I didn't feel bad paying 11$ for shipping 3 cigars  Oh well.


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

I got the email, checked like 5 mins later. They were gone, talk about being disappointed


----------



## rmduane (Jun 3, 2011)

Was able to grab 4 of them at my hidden cigar shop.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a few en route my way...FINALLY!!! The hype is so high in regards to this stick, I made it my mission to find some :thumb:


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks like they're in stock at mdcigars.com, for anyone searching.

http://www.mdcigars.com/liga_privada_9.htm


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice find!


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

wacbzz said:


> Nice find!


Picked up a box for myself!


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

Snagged a 5er! Thanks for the heads up brother.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

got a box finally!! thanks


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

That place also sells Killer Beans! That is the best coffee I have ever tasted.


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

They're gonna check their orders tomorrow and be like "whoa!". ound:


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

nfbuckeye said:


> They're gonna check their orders tomorrow and be like "whoa!". ound:


Yeah, I'm wondering if the stock/supply is in real time or not...?


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

wacbzz said:


> Yeah, I'm wondering if the stock/supply is in real time or not...?


Good question. They look like a smaller retailer. I just stumbled across them from a google search for FFP's.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

I've been refreshing the page with no change...and with all the people viewing this thread right now, they must have sold a ton!


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, this is from their "MD Cigars Guarantee" section:



> We do our best to keep our website up to date on a daily basis, but errors can happen.


Guess we'll find out soon enough...


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

how much does md cigars charge for shipping I couldnt find it anywhere???


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Nicely found, I ordered a box hopefully I won't get an email tomorow morning apologizing because they can't fill the order. We'll see, you win some you loose some. If it works out I'll be ecstatic I've been looking for some of these forever I have one resting but judging by the other ligas I know that won't be enough. Not a bad price either most places I see them online there up to like 160 ish these days.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> how much does md cigars charge for shipping I couldnt find it anywhere???


From their site: "While Most orders ship for $4.80 to $8.10 I felt it would be good to post prices for the heaver shipments". They ship by USPS priority see Shipping


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

I just found out that they are charging me $18.25 (shipping) for 2 pigs. I suggest that you check on your final price, it doesnt seem rigth!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I might have been too late to pull the trigger. It'll be interesting to see how many orders they can process! lol.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> I just found out that they are charging me $18.25 (shipping) for 2 pigs. I suggest that you check on your final price, it doesnt seem rigth!!!!!!!!!!


That doesn't seem right the email they sent me confirming a box said that it weighs 2 lbs assuming 2 will weigh much less according to their chart even the furthest away for 1lb is less than 6 bucks. Hopefully it is a clerical error. Interesting my email from them doesn't mention shipping.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry to break it to you guys, but they do not actually have them in stock. I ordered a box a week or two ago, and got an email the next business day saying they are backordered. They said they would email me when they were back in stock, and that never happened, and their website has said they are in stock the whole time.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

That sucks


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

well so much for that. how do I cancel order?


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, crap. I guess the quest continues.


Guess I'll email their customer service and tell them to canx the order.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

I seen that site a couple of months ago, an judging how it looked (out dated) an decided not to even give it a try.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Tman said:


> well so much for that. how do I cancel order?





nfbuckeye said:


> Well, crap. I guess the quest continues.
> 
> Guess I'll email their customer service and tell them to canx the order.


I have a feeling that if they don't have them which is what it's looking like they will be emailing us in the morning to cancel them. Honestly at this point I would be happy to have a box on order for when they get them in stock.


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Just called mdcigars and they said they are backorder 2 weeks on the Feral pigs, but they do have a couple of boxes of the L40 lanceros and some fivers.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Weird she just told me she would put me on a back order list but last she heard it was 4-6 weeks (last week) so she estimated 5 weeks from now.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Last box of L40 lanceros claimed. Still some loose sticks left. Thanks for the heads up Philip! RG for you!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

mrj205 said:


> Last box of L40 lanceros claimed. Still some loose sticks left. Thanks for the heads up Philip! RG for you!


Dang!!! Quick reflexes, Cory! Nice score. What were they charging?


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dang!!! Quick reflexes, Cory! Nice score. What were they charging?


As I read that I though, "I bet the Ninja already grabbed them!" Luckily was sitting in my office when the post hit. Almost had a meltdown because I was struggling to find their phone number on the website. :lolat::rant:

$196.35 shipped priority mail...box was priced $186.73. Not bad at all, IMHO. :drinking::whoo:


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

Okay, best cigar prices has them in stock. Limited to one 2 pack per customer, though. Act quick!


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

nfbuckeye said:


> Okay, best cigar prices has them in stock. Limited to one 2 pack per customer, though. Act quick!


Order placed. Thanx for the heads up.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Tempting but nothing else is jumping out at me at the moment there with shipping that's more than 20 bucks a piece, I'm hoping in 14 days I'll be able to find some in WTS.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dang!!! Quick reflexes, Cory! Nice score.


Fast shipping...they arrived today! Behold the glory!


----------



## SQNnOpusX (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, got in before they were gone.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr


mrj205 said:


> Fast shipping...they arrived today! Behold the glory!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

mjohnsoniii said:


> :dr:dr:dr


What he said!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

mjohnsoniii said:


> :dr:dr:dr


Agreed!!!!!!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Droolllllllll..................... Nice pick up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:clap2:


mrj205 said:


> Fast shipping...they arrived today! Behold the glory!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

mrj205 said:


> Fast shipping...they arrived today! Behold the glory!


Congrats they look purty the one I'm missing. but refuse to chase. LOL


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Mine will be here tomorrow! Nom Nom Nom


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.

Missed out again on a box of L-40's!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ winning.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

nom nom nom


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Check Neptune for FFP singles


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

got a handful of FFP singles from Neptune. Sweet!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

border bandit said:


> got a handful of FFP singles from Neptune. Sweet!


A handful? I thought they had a limit of 2


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

hawesg said:


> A handful? I thought they had a limit of 2


Yeah, it says "limit 2 per customer"...but like most places with a limit, you can put as many as you want in an order. Wonder if they enforce it?


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

nfbuckeye said:


> Yeah, it says "limit 2 per customer"...but like most places with a limit, you can put as many as you want in an order. Wonder if they enforce it?


Let me know if they do.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I ordered the "last" 3 about 10:45 last night.


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

hawesg said:


> A handful? I thought they had a limit of 2


As usual, I didn't read the fine print. Let's see what they charge me.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

I just got an email that FFP boxes are in stock here. But theyre 200 a box and personally after reading that they are discounted I will refrain from purchasing from this place. But if u really want them and don't mind shelling out an extra 50 here it is.

FERAL FLYING PIGS ***DISCOUNTED***


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

atllogix said:


> I just got an email that FFP boxes are in stock here. But theyre 200 a box and personally after reading that they are discounted I will refrain from purchasing from this place. But if u really want them and don't mind shelling out an extra 50 here it is.
> 
> FERAL FLYING PIGS ***DISCOUNTED***


Good find. I'll refrain, as I am not in dire need of FFPs at the moment, plus I have a rule to not pay over MSRP for anything. Although, at that price they are about $4 per stick over MSRP.


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

hawesg said:


> A handful? I thought they had a limit of 2


I got busted, they sent me an email saying only two allowed.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

border bandit said:


> I got busted, they sent me an email saying only two allowed.


:spank::spank::spank:

Not surprised, to be honest. At least you're getting 2!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

border bandit said:


> I got busted, they sent me an email saying only two allowed.


It's a good business plan on their part more people get a hold of them plus I'm sure I'm not alone in ordering two, then ordering a bunch of other stuff to mitigate shipping charges.
On a side note I'm glad they had to check my age this morning they had l40 singles so I managed to grab 2 of those as well. This is great as I am down to 2 or 3 lps.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Best cigar prices has them in stock....limit 2 per customer though.
I grabbed a couple.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

I got a box from big humidor earlier today. I spoke with them it's confirmed and shipped. I don't know if they keep up with inventory on their site but it's worth a shot.
Big Humidor - Buy Online


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

hawesg said:


> I got a box from big humidor earlier today. I spoke with them it's confirmed and shipped. I don't know if they keep up with inventory on their site but it's worth a shot.
> Big Humidor - Buy Online


Yup, I was able to score a box from them to.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

You goto appreciate the fact that they limit 2 boxes instead of two singles, I would have gone for 2 but I have spent too much over the past few weeks


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

hawesg said:


> I got a box from big humidor earlier today. I spoke with them it's confirmed and shipped. I don't know if they keep up with inventory on their site but it's worth a shot.
> Big Humidor - Buy Online


I called up and snagged a box myself. Finally! I swear half the fun is the hunt, though...lol


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

nfbuckeye said:


> I called up and snagged a box myself. Finally! I swear half the fun is the hunt, though...lol


Don't worry just move on to another one of the Unicos, should keep you occupied
EDIT: On a related note it seems like its FFP shipping time, best cigar prices as well as Neptune have had them with a max of 2 a few times recently, and a few other retailers have had boxes for a few minutes till they sold out.


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

In bold it says Temporarily Out of Stock. On the same page by availability it says In Stock. More than I want to pay so I'm not checking to see which it is, but I know a lot of people will shell out the cash for these.

Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig - Box of 10 - Temporarily Out of Stock


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

If anyone is still subscribe to this thread, I just put up a box for sale in the WTS forum.


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

rhetorik said:


> If anyone is still subscribe to this thread, I just put up a box for sale in the WTS forum.


I'm interested but cant find the thread.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Might not have shown up yet, here's the link
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...gs-box-lp-no-9-corona-dobles.html#post3671865


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Ryan7311 said:


> I'm interested but cant find the thread.


Unfortunately you don't have access to the WTB/WTS forums yet. They should open up for you sometime in October. Best of luck chasing some piggies down!


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah that would explain it, Ryan send me a PM if you are interested, it's $180 shipped.


----------



## danb206 (Apr 19, 2012)

I need to get my hands on a box of these, very badly


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

They have singles at neptune


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

CAYP has Singles, 5 packs, and boxes! Go get 'em fellas...


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

nfbuckeye said:


> CAYP has Singles, 5 packs, and boxes! Go get 'em fellas...


VICTORY!!!


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

Man those went quick! I checked as soon as I got the email and they are outta stock.


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah, these sure don't last long, lol.


----------



## Fuego (Mar 21, 2011)

Wanted to dig up this thread to see if there are any current known sources I could buy from? Thanks


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

rmduane said:


> Hey guys, is this stick worth $18 a stick. There is a shop I always stop by weekly that has them and nobody has touched them. Probably the price. If its that good I will grab a few. Should I?


Most def I paid $22 a stick at our B&M


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Fuego said:


> Wanted to dig up this thread to see if there are any current known sources I could buy from? Thanks


I've been waiting on a box that I ordered--through MDCigars dot com--for four weeks now. That was the "quickest" that I could get any.


----------



## Fuego (Mar 21, 2011)

pm sent...would love to pick up a box or two.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Yikes. Looks like the FFP is harder to get than a Chive t-shirt!


----------



## Walt69 (Aug 24, 2012)

So um... pardon my ignorance, but what's the big deal with FFPs "and rats for that matter"? I've never had one so I can't really say anythng, but is it the fact that they're so rare? Or the fact that they taste amazing? Any info would be great before I actually spend some money on a few. Thanks!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Fuego said:


> Wanted to dig up this thread to see if there are any current known sources I could buy from? Thanks


Honestly, your best bet would be to take notes of the sources mentioned here and keeping checking in with them. Otherwise, by the time someone mentioned them being in stock somewhere (and, presumably, buying some for themselves), they'd be gone.

I got my box from Cigar.com, actually. I've gotten singles from Tampa Humidor, too.


----------



## Fuego (Mar 21, 2011)

Walt69 said:


> So um... pardon my ignorance, but what's the big deal with FFPs "and rats for that matter"? I've never had one so I can't really say anythng, but is it the fact that they're so rare? Or the fact that they taste amazing? Any info would be great before I actually spend some money on a few. Thanks!


There's definitely a little element of people wanting what they can't have, but they really are _that good_!


----------



## Fuego (Mar 21, 2011)

jswaykos said:


> Honestly, your best bet would be to take notes of the sources mentioned here and keeping checking in with them. Otherwise, by the time someone mentioned them being in stock somewhere (and, presumably, buying some for themselves), they'd be gone.


That's precisely what I've done, as well as posting my interest. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. I've found places with sticks, but no one with a box for sale...still working.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

You also might want to list in the WTB section. They come up pretty regularly in the WTS section for a decent price.


----------



## Fuego (Mar 21, 2011)

jheiliger said:


> You also might want to list in the WTB section. They come up pretty regularly in the WTS section for a decent price.


This sounds really lame, but I can't find the WTB section............:help:


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Fuego said:


> This sounds really lame, but I can't find the WTB section............:help:


You need to get to 90 days/100 posts...then it shall magically appear!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

=) Oh wow!

If you read the rules of the forum, once you hit 3 months here, and 100 posts, a couple new sections of the site open up. I think that's one of them...

You are like 10 posts short. I would do some commenting over the next day or so to get to 100, and then you will be able to see the "Want to sell/Want to buy" section of the site.


----------



## Walt69 (Aug 24, 2012)

Fuego said:


> There's definitely a little element of people wanting what they can't have, but they really are _that good_!


Hm... maybe i'll just wait and see if someone feels the urge to gift one to me someday then lol. Kind of on the broke side of poor right now what with it being the end of the semester and graduation next week lol.


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

I know of a site that has boxes in stock right now. If anybody is interested PM me, and I'll shoot you the link.


----------



## perplexy (Dec 13, 2012)

Could you PM me please?


----------



## Fuego (Mar 21, 2011)

TonyM said:


> I know of a site that has boxes in stock right now. If anybody is interested PM me, and I'll shoot you the link.


pm sent


----------



## blaled (Sep 14, 2012)

Found the website, went to get my wallet from down stairs.... refreshed the page and they were gone....

DAMN IT!!! My timing is impeccable as always.


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

Sold out already!


----------



## Fuego (Mar 21, 2011)

65 minutes is pretty quick!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Fuego said:


> 65 minutes is pretty *slow*!


Fixed that for you. Normally it's minutes...rarely last an hour.


----------



## stogieangler (Nov 1, 2012)

Question: Can someone suggest a comparable cigar that the Feral Flying Pig is similar to? Or is it _that_ unique?


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

stogieangler said:


> Question: Can someone suggest a comparable cigar that the Feral Flying Pig is similar to? Or is it _that_ unique?


Try an LP No. 9, not the same team, but in the same league.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

rhetorik said:


> Try an LP No. 9, not the same team, but in the same league.


This.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I actually slightly prefer the LP9. The FFP is stronger and bolder, and gets more attention, but the LP9 to me is a bit more refined and complex.

YMMV.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I know 3 places--2 in MD and 1 in VA that has them but there is a limit of 3.


----------



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow! Right place, right time for a change. Score  Love the 9s. Can't wait to try the piggies.


----------

